# What craft magazine to get?



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I am thinking about taking a subscription to a crafting magazine but I can't decide which one. DO any of you have a favorite crafting magazine you enjoy?
I'd like one that does all sorts of crafts and doesn't tend to focus on a specific type such as crocheting or something like that. 
Thanks for any info you can give me.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

My birthday is this month and I asked for a subscription to BHG Make it yourself.
It looks like it would have interesting projects, we'll see!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Well scratch that. It's only published twice a year. 
I will just have to buy it on the shelf.


----------



## followinghim (Sep 10, 2006)

I like knitting and crochet magazines but they are expensive here to I usually have them gifted to me. My family and friends usually choose one which has a useful free gift with it.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

My daughter is very interested in cooking and crafting.

I found I got more bang for my buck buying used cooking and crafting magazines at second hand and antique stores. Some cost a few dollars, but a lot are less than a buck.

We have a nice little assortment, and many times we've found they teach things that aren't typically covered in newer editions for stuff.

Sunset books has some great stuff, for nd lots of cool stuff they published over the years. And a lot of the older stuff seems to list ingredients or materials that are much cheaper and easier for me to source. Some newer stuff gas really cool stuff, but the list of things I need to get for doing a project can get pretty darn pricey.

Hope you find stuff you enjoy.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Oh, forgot to say that second hand stores, and eBay, and Etsy sell lots of used craft projects. They list if they're sealed or missing parts, and I've had great luck buying kits that way.

Frequently they're a huge variety compared to new popular stuff, and kits usually have pretty decent instructions to teach you as you go.


----------



## commonthistle (Oct 13, 2014)

Unfortunately, I don't think there are really any general craft magazines any more. There used to be one called Craft, but I believe it's stopped publishing. You can still find it used sometimes, it's worth getting. There's also one published in the UK called Crafty, but I'm betting that would be expensive to get! Everything else is geared toward a specific craft.


----------

